
The Post-Moneyball World and Optimizing for Developer Happiness - myth_drannon
http://redmonk.com/sogrady/2018/02/07/post-moneyball-developer-happiness/
======
mooreds
Loved this article, especially the idea of what sports can teach (and have
taught) enterprises.

Items he didn't cover:

\- Build solutions that require fewer developers.

\- Use modern technologies that appeal to developers.

\- Practice loyalty to employees (this takes a while) as a means of retention.

\- Allow developers autonomy, mastery and purpose

Also, he didn't do a good job of discussing how the developer market is by no
means flat--like most labor markets it is very lumpy, by person and geography.

But his overall points were great.

~~~
sogrady
If you can find analogies in which sports teams are willing to use solutions
to play with fewer players or practice anything remotely close to loyalty and
thus fit within the context of this, by all means let me know and I'll include
them :)

~~~
mooreds
Point taken!

Sorry, I'm not a sports fan, so can't come up with any examples.

